# Which Photo should I enter into the contest?



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't decide between these two photos. I decided to use Astaldo since I had to bring him back from near death and he's looking really goof right now.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Goof is supposed to be good, spelling error fail. sorry lol


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

I like the photo on the right, it goes into great detail on the face and looks amazing :-D


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

The second one is amazing.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, I entered the second one


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Hope you win


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Ashleigh said:


> Hope you win


Thanks


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I liked the top one but you already enter


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

frogipoi said:


> I liked the top one but you already enter


You can always change you submission. And I like the first one more too, but I think the second has more character.


----------



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

I love the second! Good choice. Definitely shows his personality. :-D


----------

